# Acid Wrap Styles



## Finfan (Jun 4, 2007)

I've been reading a lot about different styles of spiral wrap. Seen a lot of names thrown out there (Roberts, Forhan, O"quinn, Revolver, Bumper, Simple, Slow, LOST, and probaby others). In all my searching I have found the recommended placement for the Revolver style. Is there a good source for the different "recipies" for guide placement that differentiate these wrap styles??? 

Thanx,

Scott


----------



## landingcrew (Jun 17, 2008)

go to acid rod and they explain it really well. its all in what you want the rod to do. gotta love physics and a reaaaaalllllllly good trip


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Do not click that link it is spam


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

gilly21 said:


> Do not click that link it is spam


They must have saw acid in the title and figured we were a bunch of hippie drug addicts


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

gilly21 said:


> Do not click that link it is spam


ya think.......


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Dunno if anyone else did, but I reported it.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Yup I reported it before I posted and it is still there. Mods must be fishing. Damn them!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

basstardo said:


> Dunno if anyone else did, but I reported it.


I reported the other one and it was gone almost right away..


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I reported it also


----------



## Finfan (Jun 4, 2007)

Been to Acid rod, explains the concept and history very well. It doesn't give formula's for all the different styles. Unless I missed something???


----------



## chumrunner (Nov 6, 2007)

if you go to the "what's an acid rod?" link and then click on "acid rod construction" on the right, there's a cool little wheel you can print out with instructions on it telling you how to use it as a tool for lining up your rod guides. You cut out the wheel, slip it over the blank and mark out your guides based on the color coded lines to whichever style of wrap you choose. I think it has three styles to choose from.


----------



## Brooksobx (Feb 10, 2008)

I think that website is just trying to let you know that you'll catch more fish with a good stiff rod than with an old limp noodle rod. They're just trying to help.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Angle Wheel Support*

You can download that cute little Angle Wheel from Acid Rod. To provide support, cut it out then glue it inside the top of a Cool Whip Topping container. C2


----------



## Finfan (Jun 4, 2007)

Got the wheel! So it looks like Forhan and Revolver are thae same thing. Is Slow Spiral and O'Quinn the same thing? What about Roberts??


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Spiral Wraps*

The Forhan and Revolver Wrap are the same. In fact; Rich Forhan coined the name. It transitions rather slowly to the bottom of the blank.

The slow spiral and the O'Quinn are, for all practical purposes, the same. They take longer to get to the bottom.

There are transitioning methods, often called spirals such as the Simple Spiral or 'Bumper'. They transition very rapidly.

BTW; my good friend, Jim Racela aka AKUhed, coined the term 'acid wrap'. He says that they look like they were made by someone on acid.

The Roberts Wrap, named by Joy Dunlap. was learned from a guy named Chuck Roberts from Kansas City at a fishing show. It transitions in about 6-8 inches.

I use the spiral wrap for surf rods because I was told that it wouldn't work. It works just as well as a conventional wrap without the torque. I use a modified 'O'Quinn' wrap. C2


----------



## Finfan (Jun 4, 2007)

C2 You are Da Man!! So some of the names are interchangable, which was confusing me. 
Sounds like everything is a modification of either the Bumper (quick, short), Revolver (Slow, short), or O'Quinn (Slow, longer)??.

Scott


----------



## landingcrew (Jun 17, 2008)

you can put any name you want to a certain "style" you could name it the finfan but the basic concept and the thing that needs to be understood is that you could want to do a revolver and find out that for whatever reason theres too much bight in the line or its touching the blank when it is loaded, the best thing to do is to use the wheel on acid rod as a base and then go from there and experiment till you find the fung shuiey thingie for that rod and its purpose.

mark


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Fung Shooeie Thingy*

LC;

You have me puzzled. Is that a new rod building(spiral) way of doing a rod? Just asking. 

BTW, the Acidwrap wheel mounted into a Cool Whip Topping tub lid, makes a good angle tool for laying out thread wraps. C2


----------



## landingcrew (Jun 17, 2008)

china fung shuy sp? not a knew style, or maybe i should patent it no i have just found that if you stick to one thing you will find that one wont be the perfict fit for all rods that is all. all of the styles are a base, play with them till you can find the perfect style to fit that rod.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Spiral Wraps*

LC: I was funning with you. Don't ever take me real serious. I don't.

I approach each rod as a new adventure. I take a basic blank, measure it then place guides accordingly.

I find that many identical? blanks nowadays have differences between others made by the same mfgr and model number. My method just takes 'Murphy' out of the equation as much as possible..

I have worked with spiral wraps for many moons now and some people consider me an authority or worse yet, an 'expert'. An expert is anyone over 50 miles from home. The Internet has changed that equation.

I can make a spiral surf and that's what I set out to do. Now, there's experts who 'knew it all along' who write magazine articles.

I still double wrap double foot transition guides out of a force of habit to prevent people from twisting them trying to 'adjust' them.

Have a nice day. I welcome questions.The perfect rod doesn't exist. JMHO C2


----------

